# Did anyone move from Prep to Panel today?



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

Was expecting mine to move today but has not. Date is 28th for construction but was advised Audi dates are usually a week out so construction date of 28th would mean that was the date it was complete.

Anyone with a date of 28th moved today?


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Mine was originally 28th March and got pushed back to the 4th April, I would have thought yours had gone into panel today as well based on what I have been told. Does not bode well for me if yours hasn't. I too was advised that the date on the website was actually the date it would be completed.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Referring to an email I received from Audi, the date advised on the website is the date the car will leave the factory. From this I was told that my car would go through the production process towards the end of the week commencing 28th March and would be leaving the factory in the week commencing 4th April, which is the date stated on my order on Your Audi.

Additionally I was told it took around three weeks to collect the car from the date it leaves the factory, which based on other forum members experiences is an incredibly unlikely situation.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

If your construction date is not until the 28th, you won't move into 'panel' until approx Thursday of this week. Your car won't leave the factory until the end of the construction week - so for the 28th, your car will be expected to leave the factory between the 1st and 4th of April. It will then take a further 3-4 weeks to reach your dealer.

The only dates you really need to know are when your car has left the factory, then you know you have approx one month to dispose of your current car, or shop for cargo nets or whatever.


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

glund91 said:


> Referring to an email I received from Audi, the date advised on the website is the date the car will leave the factory. From this I was told that my car would go through the production process towards the end of the week commencing 28th March and would be leaving the factory in the week commencing 4th April, which is the date stated on my order on Your Audi.
> 
> Additionally I was told it took around three weeks to collect the car from the date it leaves the factory, which based on other forum members experiences is an incredibly unlikely situation.


Hmm, mine was originally 21st, then I received an email saying they are pleased to advise my car will begin construction on 28th. I did email them back and ask why are they pleased to to me my car has been moved back a week 

On top of this long long wait (ordered December), I have a 500 mile drive to pick up as I am in North East and bought from a dealer past London. I then have the enviousness task of trying to get as much part ex on my current car as possible (provisionally offered 10.5K without seeing). By the time I add on the fuel and the hotels costs etc would have been cheaper to get it local. I did appreciate the help and advice from this particular dealer so decided they deserved my custom. Really wish there was a way to have the car delivered though and for them to take my car back with them.

So I am prepared for the possibility I may drive 1000 miles round trip and come back without a car if I dont get what I think I should in part ex. I just dont want to see the TT i ordered before we agree part ex as will be hard to say no after I see it.

I am going away for a weeks holiday soon so that should take my mind on it and stop me forever logging in and checking progress.

If i dont end up doing the deal I am going to spit my dummy out, come back and buy an MX5 which is not to my exact liking but at half the price its a great car.


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

LEIGH-H said:


> If your construction date is not until the 28th, you won't move into 'panel' until approx Thursday of this week. Your car won't leave the factory until the end of the construction week - so for the 28th, your car will be expected to leave the factory between the 1st and 4th of April. It will then take a further 3-4 weeks to reach your dealer.
> 
> The only dates you really need to know are when your car has left the factory, then you know you have approx one month to dispose of your current car, or shop for cargo nets or whatever.


You are spot on, moved to panel today (midnight). Think they will be on holiday Monday so perhaps be ready for transit come next Friday assuming all goes well.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

I have a construction date of 4th April. Am I right in thinking I should be moving to the Panel Shop this Thursday? (31st)


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Mine had original build date of 14th March which changed to 21st !!! But seemed to start on the 14th in prep then took just over a week to get to QA stage, sat in QA 3 days now it states left factory for last 3 days so i presume its sat at emden port waiting to be loaded on vessel. it can be frustrating watching and checking all the time lol. From what others have said think i'm still looking at poss another 2-3 weeks until it will be ready for collection


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

RussB said:


> So I am prepared for the possibility I may drive 1000 miles round trip and come back without a car if I dont get what I think I should in part ex. I just dont want to see the TT i ordered before we agree part ex as will be hard to say no after I see it.


Am I missing something?

If they don't give you a good p/x price you'll walk away and leave your ordered and newly delivered car there?

They have agreed to that? How much deposit will you lose for backing out of the deal?

Why not just sell it privately before pick up?


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Damo999 said:


> Mine had original build date of 14th March which changed to 21st !!! But seemed to start on the 14th in prep then took just over a week to get to QA stage, sat in QA 3 days now it states left factory for last 3 days so i presume its sat at emden port waiting to be loaded on vessel. it can be frustrating watching and checking all the time lol. From what others have said think i'm still looking at poss another 2-3 weeks until it will be ready for collection


Morning Damo, would I be correct in guessing that your car is now on its way to the UK? If so, I think it's on this ship: http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/det ... %20HIGHWAY

Leigh


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Morning Damo, would I be correct in guessing that your car is now on its way to the UK? If so, I think it's on this ship: http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/det ... %20HIGHWAY

Leigh[/quote]

Hi Pal I'll have a check when i get chance, last night it was still showing left factory not on way to uk ! thanks for the link, guessing your still on similar delivery to me ? Has audi ever been in touch to keep you updated or you just been checking on youraudi like me ?


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Damo999 said:


> Morning Damo, would I be correct in guessing that your car is now on its way to the UK? If so, I think it's on this ship: http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/det ... %20HIGHWAY
> 
> Nope still showing left Gyor !!! not on way to uk aghhhh gutted now, you got my hopes up haha


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Damo999 said:


> Morning Damo, would I be correct in guessing that your car is now on its way to the UK? If so, I think it's on this ship: http://www.marinetraffic.com/en/ais/det ... %20HIGHWAY
> 
> Leigh


I was on the same production week as you (with the same 7 day 'delay'). I checked the yourAudi portal this morning to find that it now says "Your Audi is on its way to the UK" with a little ship icon. I only checked because my brother-in-law has just ordered a factory A5 and I'd given him the link to register. There's every chance that it's inaccurate because it does seem to have gone from the factory to being on the ship a bit faster than others have experienced.


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

You may have just got lucky and squeezed on the 1st vessel out ! Hopefully won't be too much longer for either of us. What dealership are you collecting from ? You'll have to let me know how you get on.


----------



## james88 (Feb 9, 2016)

I had the same build week starting 14th March. Mine has been sat at Emden since the 23rd.

You must have just caught the ship 

The African Highway has now left Sheerness and is now heading back to Emden with an ETA of 08:00 tomorrow. Hopefully we will be loaded on sometime tomorrow. Fingers crossed here!


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Yep fingers crossed then just the waiting from uk port to dealership which from what others have said can take a while lol


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

I'll check again tomorrow and update you as to whether I've reversed a stage and am, in fact, still sitting at Emden with you boys (and/or girls).

I've never factory ordered before so unsure on when the dealer will let me know the car's registration. Presumably they don't register them until they take physical delivery. Anybody got any ideas?

Leigh


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

From what Manchester Audi told me, once they receive the car they then begin the pdi checks, apply for the reg and then wash the car with a dirty sponge


----------



## EgremonTT (Feb 13, 2016)

LEIGH-H said:


> I've never factory ordered before so unsure on when the dealer will let me know the car's registration. Presumably they don't register them until they take physical delivery. Anybody got any ideas?
> 
> Leigh


The registration is the easy bit. They will tell you that a few days in advance so that you can insure the car. I know with the wife's Mini back in March, they couldn't tax it until we could demonstrate it was insured. It was, but we couldn't prove it as the insurer wouldn't send out the paperwork it out until 48 hours before the day of collection.

The dealer got round it by signing us up for complimentary 7 day insurance through MINI. Apparently Audi have the same facility.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Damo999 said:


> From what Manchester Audi told me, once they receive the car they then begin the pdi checks, apply for the reg and then wash the car with a dirty sponge


My supplying dealer's Sheffield Audi. I've asked that they don't wash the car, but it'll probably be washed regardless.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

EgremonTT said:


> LEIGH-H said:
> 
> 
> > I've never factory ordered before so unsure on when the dealer will let me know the car's registration. Presumably they don't register them until they take physical delivery. Anybody got any ideas?
> ...


I'll look forward to those fun and games!


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Yeah 7 days complimentary insurance is standard. It smooths the handover / registration process and gives Audi Insurance a chance to get your business.

What you need to do is also get it insured under your own policy at the same time then arrange for your new TT to be written off straight away. Then claim on both policies - use one insurance payout to clear the finance on your TT and the other to get yourself a free TT.  
Somehow I've a feeling it won't work like that.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

ZephyR2 said:


> Yeah 7 days complimentary insurance is standard. It smooths the handover / registration process and gives Audi Insurance a chance to get your business.
> 
> What you need to do is also get it insured under your own policy at the same time then arrange for your new TT to be written off straight away. Then claim on both policies - use one insurance payout to clear the finance on your TT and the other to get yourself a free TT.
> Somehow I've a feeling it won't work like that.


Ha! Best case scenario is both insurers split the value of the claim. Worst case scenario is 5 years in prison, after having been killed in the writing off process! Let us know how you get on...

If we don't hear anything from you once your motor's arrived, we'll know it didn't quite go to plan!


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

As expected (based on others comments) we moved to Panel overnight on myAudi.

Build date on myAudi is w/c 4 April.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Bit torn on how I should feel at the moment.... On the one hand I have moved on to the Panel Shop which means my purchase now physically exists in some form... but on the other hand I have read on here that the TT factory may be going on strike.... This leaves me with either potentially a dodgy car or it takes forever to arrive, anyone any information on the strikes?


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

The press article dated yesterday said they are contemplating strikes or drawing up a strike plan - no strike yet. Likely that cars now going into build will not be affected in any way.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

I suppose that makes me feel a little better. Just anxious to get in the car now.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

LEIGH-H said:


> I'll check again tomorrow and update you as to whether I've reversed a stage and am, in fact, still sitting at Emden with you boys (and/or girls).
> 
> I've never factory ordered before so unsure on when the dealer will let me know the car's registration. Presumably they don't register them until they take physical delivery. Anybody got any ideas?
> 
> Leigh


Well, I didn't move back a stage and so it would seem my car did somehow manage to negotiate itself an early ride on the ship. As of this morning, I'm showing as 'arrived in the U.K.' 

Leigh


----------



## james88 (Feb 9, 2016)

Congrats Leigh. Hopefully the time to dealer and pdi etc isn't too long!

Mines hitched a ride on today's African Highway.


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

james88 said:


> Congrats Leigh. Hopefully the time to dealer and pdi etc isn't too long!
> 
> Mines hitched a ride on today's African Highway.


Leigh / James - when did you each go into panel?

It seems things are now moving much faster than about 6 weeks ago and I think I now need to put my wife's Mk2 up for sale as ours moved from prep on Wednesday to panel yesterday and paint shop today.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

james88 said:


> Congrats Leigh. Hopefully the time to dealer and pdi etc isn't too long!
> 
> Mines hitched a ride on today's African Highway.


Excellent news! Exciting times


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

PJV997 said:


> james88 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats Leigh. Hopefully the time to dealer and pdi etc isn't too long!
> ...


Build start date was originally 14th March, moved back to 21st. Timeline roughly as follows:

Panel - 17th
Paint - 18th
Assembly - 21st
QC - 22nd
Left factory - 24th
Boarded ship - 29th
Arrived in the UK - 1st (today)

There are many variations though, and it seems I was lucky boarding the ship so early so make sure you don't leave yourself short by selling too soon. The dealer should happily keep hold of it for a week or more once they've received it to give you chance to prepare yourself for collection/delivery. I still have my A4 to sell, but I'm not doing anything about it until I know the dealer has received the TT. Things do seem to be moving much faster than they were, so hopefully that's it for shipping delays (unless the factory strikes!) until 1st September.

Damo999 was on exactly the same build schedule as me and his car was due to come into the same port (Grimsby), but his didn't get on the ship with mine and it wasn't on yesterday either, so it just goes to show how random it can be.

Leigh


----------



## jcarmon (Feb 8, 2016)

james88 said:


> Congrats Leigh. Hopefully the time to dealer and pdi etc isn't too long!
> 
> Mines hitched a ride on today's African Highway.


I managed to get on the African Highway too, think we had the same build week if I remember correctly. What dealer you collecting from?


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

LEIGH-H said:


> PJV997 said:
> 
> 
> > james88 said:
> ...


Thanks that is helpful. We have access to two other cars - but my wife didn't want to be driving around in my son's Fiesta for too long 

Her car is difficult to price as it is one of the last v6's (Feb 2010) with excellent spec and in great condition and only 40k miles. I think it is worth at least a couple of thousand more than the part ex offer so time to sort an advert and see what happens.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

PJV997 said:


> Thanks that is helpful. We have access to two other cars - but my wife didn't want to be driving around in my son's Fiesta for too long
> 
> Her car is difficult to price as it is one of the last v6's (Feb 2010) with excellent spec and in great condition and only 40k miles. I think it is worth at least a couple of thousand more than the part ex offer so time to sort an advert and see what happens.


They sound great - quite rare though, probably due to perceived high fuel consumption which, in reality, probably isn't all that much more than a similarly powerful charged engine. Saying that my first car was a 193hp v6 2.8 Audi A4 Quattro (B5) and it was a guzzler - although it was on a tip tronic 'box which didn't help. Beautiful car at the time though - had an Audi special order interior.

Out of interest, what have you been offered in part exchange for the v6? Might be worth putting a shout out on the mk1 and mk2 forums.

Leigh


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

LEIGH-H said:


> They sound great - quite rare though, probably due to perceived high fuel consumption which, in reality, probably isn't all that much more than a similarly powerful charged engine. Saying that my first car was a 193hp v6 2.8 Audi A4 Quattro (B5) and it was a guzzler - although it was on a tip tronic 'box which didn't help. Beautiful car at the time though - had an Audi special order interior.
> 
> Out of interest, what have you been offered in part exchange for the v6? Might be worth putting a shout out on the mk1 and mk2 forums.
> 
> Leigh


Yes - after about 2008, most people must have gone for TTS and so not so many v6's registered in 2009 and 2010.

The garage have essentially offered the same as WBAC - but we have a substantial discount on our new car. An equivalent TTS (condition, mileage, year) is about £15K - £17K and you can see enough of them to get a feel for market price, but Autotrader currently have only 2 v6 registered in 2009 up for sale (one is cat D at £10,500) and none registered in 2010.


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hi Guys

Well still showing left Gyor this morning ! so not fair lol !
However slightly confused as I got an email yesterday from Audi Manchester with current oder status, not sure how to put a copy up on here but it states several things....

check point 8 : 24/03/16
call off date : 25/03/16
released to ship : 29/03/16
port uk : 40003 (Grimsby)
current location : 40003
next location : 40003

so reads like its already at Grimsby ????????

Also stated my vin number on the order form so managed to go on myaudi and begin the joy of reading through user manual haha


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Damo999 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Well still showing left Gyor this morning ! so not fair lol !
> However slightly confused as I got an email yesterday from Audi Manchester with current oder status, not sure how to put a copy up on here but it states several things....
> ...


Damo, Sounds promising! Type this into your web browser: https://www.audi.co.uk/myaudi-public-ap ... v1/orders/

Enter your unique order number after /orders/ and a page with lots of text will appear. Look at the top of the page (2nd or third line) and see if you can spot the current status code i.e. Status 40.

Below is a rough guide of what the various status codes mean:

*Status 10* - Order received
*Status 20* - Build week allocated
*Status 30* - We're busy building other peoples' cars, but we'll tell you that we're collecting all the bits needed for your car so that you feel happy and important
*Status 38* - Your car now exists
*Status 39* - Your car's on its way to Emden
*Status 40* - Your car's arrived in the UK at the port closest to your dealer (Tyne, Grimsby, or Sheerness). If you live in Aberdeen, or Snowdonia, cry into your hands and regret not buying a car from stock
*Status 50* - Your car's currently on a transporter, being pebble-dashed by passing traffic, en route to your dealer
*Status 70* - Your dealer's latest apprentice is filling in all the stone chips with touch-up paint, but telling you that it takes three days to compete the necessary paperwork and clean your car with ostrich feathers, so that you feel happy and important

Leigh :roll:


----------



## R_TTS (Mar 16, 2016)

LEIGH-H said:


> Enter your unique order number after /orders/ and a page with lots of text will appear. Look at the top of the page (2nd or third line) and see if you can spot the current status code i.e. Status 40.


Useful bit of info, thanks Leigh. Although depressingly confirms my build week is not even allocated.


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Yeah tried checking but keep getting the error code at mo, i'll keep trying. cheers


----------



## jcarmon (Feb 8, 2016)

Damo999 said:


> Yeah tried checking but keep getting the error code at mo, i'll keep trying. cheers


Make sure you had your youraudi page open and logged in, then open a new tab with the link he provided and it will work.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

LEIGH-H said:


> Damo999 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys
> ...


 :lol: :lol: PMSL. 
Don't you find that those ostrich feathers get absolutely everywhere though.


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Well order code 30 on youraudi so don't think its on the vessel yet never mind in Grimsby lol


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Mine says Status 22, and that I am in the Paint Shop. Not sure how long this means I'll have to wait to get the car though


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

glund91 said:


> Mine says Status 22, and that I am in the Paint Shop. Not sure how long this means I'll have to wait to get the car though


Your on the same timeline as we are - I reckon the best outcome will be collection in three weeks time, but there are two or three stages in the process that could delay things and push timescales out by a week or two.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Damo999 said:


> Well order code 30 on youraudi so don't think its on the vessel yet never mind in Grimsby lol


That can't be right; mine is on 40 and your dealer will be right - I bet you arrived in Grimsby at the same time as mine. You may have been held up in customs though, your car might have been hiding a stock of cheat devices or something 

Can you copy and paste the first few lines from the page showing status code 30 in here (remove any personal info if there is any)...

Leigh


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

{"responseInfo":{"code":0,"desc":"Success"},"data":{"orderNumber":"********","orderStatus":"30","deliveryDealerCode":"00586","orderHistory":[{"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2016-03-25T01:10:37+0000"},{"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2016-03-21T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2016-03-19T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2016-03-18T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2016-03-17T00:00:00+0000"},{"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2016-02-26T01:14:23+0000"},{"orderStatus":"10","statusDate":"2016-02-03T01:10:16+0000"}],"vehicleData":


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Just states "Left Gyor" on main page not got to pic of vessel with "on way to UK"


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

PJV997 said:


> Your on the same timeline as we are - I reckon the best outcome will be collection in three weeks time, but there are two or three stages in the process that could delay things and push timescales out by a week or two.


I was told I was looking at picking the car up on the 29th of April, do you think realistically this is feasible or is it more likely early-mid May?


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

Notice the status date is given as 25th March. I think there's been a bit of a glitch and you're in Grimsby. See if there's any change in the morning, and if not just drop your dealer a line to find out (they're able to access more information than you and should be able to tell you exactly where it is).

Leigh


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

I've seen these codes on here 
orderHistory":
{"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2016-02-06T01:08:30+0000"} status 30 is when it leaves the factory
{"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2016-01-25T00:00:00+0000"} status 24 is when it enter quality control
{"orderStatus":"23","statusDate":"2016-01-23T00:00:00+0000"} status 23 is when it enter "assembly" 
{"orderStatus":"22","statusDate":"2016-01-22T00:00:00+0000"} status 22 is when it enters "paint shop"
{"orderStatus":"21","statusDate":"2016-01-21T00:00:00+0000"} status 21 is when it enters "panel shop"
{"orderStatus":"20","statusDate":"2016-01-26T01:07:46+0000"} status 20 is the supposed to be the 1st day of the build

Where did you get the other codes Leigh ?

Well even going off the worst mine left Gyor 29th so its took 4 days so far to get to and sit at Emden, I won't be a happy bunny if it takes another 4 weeks before I get my hands on it, but you never know. Like you said many things can delay it along the way.

Leigh think you must have deff got lucky and sneaked on vessel as soon as you got to Emden while mine got parked up for a long wait lol


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

I did a bit of digging around on the RS forums. They're all big spenders so the dealers are a bit happier to take their calls


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

glund91 said:


> PJV997 said:
> 
> 
> > Your on the same timeline as we are - I reckon the best outcome will be collection in three weeks time, but there are two or three stages in the process that could delay things and push timescales out by a week or two.
> ...


We've been told that last week of April should be when car is available but who knows? LEIGH-H got from paint shop to UK shore in 2 weeks, but that seems exceptional in recent times - maybe at quieter times that is normal? That could mean in a best case scenario we have a chance for our cars to be in the UK by the 15th - plus maybe add a week to get to dealer and be prepped.

On the other hand - quality control can take time, can sit on the dockside at Emden or UK port, might be issues with PDI.


----------



## LEIGH-H (Feb 24, 2016)

To be fair, my car probably got overlooked in QC so it'll fall apart within a week. Then I'll be asking to borrow one of yours!


----------



## ire74 (Mar 20, 2016)

Damo999 said:


> I've seen these codes on here
> orderHistory":
> {"orderStatus":"30","statusDate":"2016-02-06T01:08:30+0000"} status 30 is when it leaves the factory
> {"orderStatus":"24","statusDate":"2016-01-25T00:00:00+0000"} status 24 is when it enter quality control
> ...


It seems like a complete lottery. Mine left Gyor on the 24th, and still showing as code 30, and no sign of it boarding a ship yet. Seeing all the photo's everyones posting of their new wheels is making me very jealous, and the excitement is building!


----------



## Keltosh (Jan 27, 2016)

My order status changed this morning, it's been "orderstatus" 30 since the 24th March, now gone to "38".
Looks like it was built the same time as LEIGH-H and Damo999.


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Okay so this morning it seems my car has completely skipped Assembly and gone straight to Quality Control? This seems unusual haha


----------



## Damo999 (Mar 9, 2016)

Keltosh said:


> My order status changed this morning, it's been "orderstatus" 30 since the 24th March, now gone to "38".
> Looks like it was built the same time as LEIGH-H and Damo999.


Yep mine too mate, looks like we're definitely on same timeframe. Any idea on what code 38 is ? At Emden? On ship?


----------



## ire74 (Mar 20, 2016)

I think I must be on the same timeline too, as I've moved to 38 today, but still showing as left Gyor, but not shipped. Mine is destined for Edinburgh, so assuming will go to Tyne.


----------



## Keltosh (Jan 27, 2016)

Damo999 said:


> Keltosh said:
> 
> 
> > My order status changed this morning, it's been "orderstatus" 30 since the 24th March, now gone to "38".
> ...


I "assume" that our cars are now at Emden, waiting to be shipped.


----------



## chrisTylerTT (Feb 9, 2016)

glund91 said:


> Okay so this morning it seems my car has completely skipped Assembly and gone straight to Quality Control? This seems unusual haha


Same here glund, I saw mine clock over to assembly at midnight last night, just looked now seeing your message and mine has moved over to quality control too, that's either some speedy fitting (given most others are taking 2 days) or we will find out the engine and wheels are missing at collection


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

The fact that more than one car has done this makes me think they might actually just have gone through quickly. If it was an issue with paint I would have thought it would only be with one car maybe? I've gone for glacier white what did you go for? Fingers crossed ours were the first assemblies of the day maybe?


----------



## chrisTylerTT (Feb 9, 2016)

glund91 said:


> The fact that more than one car has done this makes me think they might actually just have gone through quickly. If it was an issue with paint I would have thought it would only be with one car maybe? I've gone for glacier white what did you go for? Fingers crossed ours were the first assemblies of the day maybe?


Fingers crossed I've been waiting since New Year's Eve so can't come quick enough, I chose Daytona Grey so hopefully just at the front of the batch, pleasant surprise to see it almost out of the factory before the build week begins


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

I was hoping it wasn't a batch of glacier whites that had been messed up, having different colours should hopefully mean we have had a quick build then. I have only been waiting since end of January and even that is too long! From New Years Eve is just too long to wait haha


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

So, update. Spoken to my dealer (Tried over the phone but since I'm being a pest I think he has got sick of speaking to me) and he has emailed me with an update on the car, Your Audi states it is currently in Quality Control but from what the dealer has sent me I can reveal that.... Dun duh duh duhhhh.... It's on it's way to Emden!


----------



## chrisTylerTT (Feb 9, 2016)

glund91 said:


> So, update. Spoken to my dealer (Tried over the phone but since I'm being a pest I think he has got sick of speaking to me) and he has emailed me with an update on the car, Your Audi states it is currently in Quality Control but from what the dealer has sent me I can reveal that.... Dun duh duh duhhhh.... It's on it's way to Emden!


Fantastic news I've just emailed my dealer so fingers crossed it's in the same position, I wasn't expecting it to leave for another 2 weeks yet given what everyone else on here has experienced, now for the dreaded shipping wait 

Out of interest it does seem my your Audi stage is on 30 which I believe is left the factory, even though still says QC, odd thing is the quality control stage is marked down as 04/04/16 which isn't till tomorrow


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

I'll check mine when I get home and see what it says. it does seem like the your Audi is a bit off although in our cAse it's behind where we actually are. Hopefully it'll stay behind and when we think it's on the ship it's actually ready to collect!


----------



## RussB (Dec 23, 2015)

Mine went to Quality last Monday and is still there today. I was hoping it would have moved on to next stage by now, makes me think there may be an issue. Although may be a slight delay due to Easter holidays?


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

RussB said:


> Mine went to Quality last Monday and is still there today. I was hoping it would have moved on to next stage by now, makes me think there may be an issue. Although may be a slight delay due to Easter holidays?


Have you spoken to your dealer? Mine only moved to quality this Saturday (2nd) and it is still there today, but after speaking to my dealer it looks like it is on its way to Emden. Might just be that your Your Audi is a bit behind like mine.


----------



## chrisTylerTT (Feb 9, 2016)

RussB said:


> Mine went to Quality last Monday and is still there today. I was hoping it would have moved on to next stage by now, makes me think there may be an issue. Although may be a slight delay due to Easter holidays?


Yes definitely check with your dealer mine was in the same position as Glund, turns out mine is also heading to Emden already despite still saying it's in QC so hopefully yours might be on a boat right now  - build week 4th april

Dealer expects the current wait on shipping is 1 to 2 weeks with another 7-10 days to reach them in Coventry


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

chrisTylerTT said:


> Yes definitely check with your dealer mine was in the same position as Glund, turns out mine is also heading to Emden already despite still saying it's in QC so hopefully yours might be on a boat right now  - build week 4th april
> 
> Dealer expects the current wait on shipping is 1 to 2 weeks with another 7-10 days to reach them in Coventry


Suddenly an end of April delivery as promised on order now seems much more attainable. Fingers crossed!


----------



## glund91 (Feb 13, 2016)

Just waiting for the car to get on the ship, and looking at previous posts it looks like it's the African Highway? Does anybody know how I will know if it has got onto the ship? Is there a specific way of finding out or is it just when Your Audi updates with "On route to the UK" coincides with a ship departure from Emden to England?


----------

